# Don't like the new look of the Forum



## applecore (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry Admin but I don't like the new look of the forum...


----------



## bevdrew (Sep 7, 2010)

Neither do we


----------



## biker (Sep 7, 2010)

No I don't like the new look of the forum.


----------



## Kontiki (Sep 7, 2010)

Not to sure if I like it either, I find that when I click reply to thread it is the same a quick reply. If I want to add smilies  links etc. I have to click advanced. In fact the reply to thread & quick reply are the same, also the smilies are difficult to see they seem really small..
Also when I logged on it accepted my logon but said I didn't have permission to view the page.


----------



## Dezi (Sep 7, 2010)

Now now kiddies. You know the rules. Any dissent and Sir will have you excommunicated, forbidding you to darken his towels again.   

Dezi


----------



## Kontiki (Sep 7, 2010)

Also noticed that the 'Thanks' has been reset, not that I'm bothered about it just an observation. Will try the logging out & deleting the cookies for this site.


----------



## watchthis (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi All
Come on you lot out there give Mr Admin a chance.  I not struck on the new look forum but thats only because I got used to the old one so now I've got another learning curve to go through.---theres bound to be a few 'gliches' here and there.
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 7, 2010)

watchthis said:


> Hi All
> Come on you lot out there give Mr Admin a chance.  I not struck on the new look forum but thats only because I got used to the old one so now I've got another learning curve to go through.---theres bound to be a few 'gliches' here and there.
> Bye for now
> Freddie




I like the site it is clearer and easy to use - with anything new you always get teething problems so come on you lot give Phil a chance - if you have any questions about the site send them to Phil. The older we get the less we like change unless we are changing our vans or M/Homes.

Keep up the good work Phil - 1st class


----------



## champstar (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree the new look is different but that is all it is..will take a while to get used to it...only hope that this is change for the better and not just for changes sake.


----------



## cipro (Sep 7, 2010)

hmm why change things that work, cannot find smillies and now spending time looking round the site to get used to the new look I do prefer the old one but its admins choice he does own the site


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 7, 2010)

cipro said:


> hmm why change things that work, cannot find smillies and now spending time looking round the site to get used to the new look I do prefer the old one but its admins choice he does own the site


 

Q)why change things that work"UQ) why do people change their Motorhomes every year or so that are perfectly OK and work well.  Answer: to keep up with the times and looks, the same with web sites they are changing all the time but we get used to them.


----------



## kelly 58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry but this new layout looks like it was designed by a 2 year old


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all well I tried to log on last night using my bookmarks and got a message saying the site was closed for mantenance, I tried several times and got the same message, so later I Googled  Wild and got on , I thought WOW I like this, so well done whoever  changed the site to what it is now , I for one  LIKE it.


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,

The new theme is the standard theme of vbulletin 4, I spent eight hours on the upgrade yesterday and went to bed at 2.30am.
I thought it was better to leave the site open rather than closing it for days while the work is done. I have tried to keep the site  as functional as possible. 

The thanks system will be going and be replaced with a like / dislike system.
The theme will be changing

Soon all will be running smoothly again


----------



## Nosha (Sep 7, 2010)

I know the older we get... the least change we like! Remember when Wogan left R2, I thought my mornings would never be the same, but it's OK!

And for the record... NO I DON'T LIKE IT EITHER!!! But I'm sure we'll get used to it... but WHY??

Like others I'm sure it's change for change sake (and nothing to do with Phil) now who the hell is V.Bulletin????????????


----------



## applecore (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry Admin - I design websites and I just don't like the look of this...

Not talking about the functions but the old site was more "happy" and Welcoming due to font and colours and general layout.


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2010)

applecore said:


> Sorry Admin - I design websites and I just don't like the look of this...
> 
> Not talking about the functions but the old site was more "happy" and Welcoming due to font and colours and general layout.



Ok let me say this again...

This is the standard theme of Vbulletin 4, once I have sorted out the more important issues I will change the theme.

Also I have been designing websites for 12 years and have a Web Computing degree.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Sep 7, 2010)

im sure once 'finished'   and we have all learned our way around it will be great .
Thanks for the hard work phil, but please dont spit the dummy out if you get a bit of stick from some members !!


----------



## Wild Sprinter (Sep 7, 2010)

After a few visits I think it looks very slick and easier on the eye. Like with most software it's not a case of "If it ain't broke don't fix it" The changes are driven by new software releases and support. So if the support service (including updates) are not given to older software version then you have no option but to upgrade to a newer version and make the relevant changes to the format.

Good on yer Phil - Keep up the good work!


----------



## dependencies (Sep 7, 2010)

TBH I quite like it (for what its worth, as a freeloader)

certainly seen worse,  look what happened over on Touring & tenting he made such a  fkp,  I came over here almost immediately




there is that enough toadying


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 7, 2010)

*Emm*

it's change you don't like?


----------



## Wild Sprinter (Sep 7, 2010)

kelly 58 said:


> Sorry but this new layout looks like it was designed by a 2 year old


 
My two year old has just got to grips with counting to 10 - Think website design & programming is beyond her at the moment. Damn it! Must have missed the 'Website Development for Toddlers'  book at the Early Learning Centre. Another slap on the wrist for me for being a totally crap parent!


----------



## cipro (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a signum forum which is the same as the old wildcamp and I have just been on it 
I still prefer it than this but eh oh we have got what we have got...............

also having a degree in anything does not make you the best only proves you can learn


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 7, 2010)

Well I think it's fine.

I know just how much work Phil has done to change things over.

Thanks for your hard work Phil


----------



## jogguk (Sep 7, 2010)

I few things I  miss: 
Miss all the useful info that was displayed on the home page. Like  "who is online" how many members/ how many guests etc. I know it is at the bottom of the page  and on the "quick  links" but how useful is that

The Home button does not work to get back to the list of posts in date order ( I used this all the time before. Pressing "new posts" does not do the same thing, it won't show the posts you just replied to. 

There is some confusion with the "whats new" and "new posts" do we need two buttons Also there is space for a lot more buttons on that bar.

The slicker look is so the advertising has more focus (a vbulletin thing)

john


----------



## jogguk (Sep 7, 2010)

***** said:


> it's an upgrade



.........so like it was before only better Rock on Phil


----------



## spwt (Sep 7, 2010)

He has said it isn't finished yet......


----------



## rockinjac (Sep 7, 2010)

Bit of a shock! thought the forum had been kidnapped, or taken over by the coalition!. Liked the old version, but i'll get used to it, its quite slick. Well done Phil!!


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Sep 7, 2010)

In a weeks time you will have forgotten what the old format looked like and get used to this one.

Great stuff, well done Phil

Peter


----------



## davids duetto (Sep 8, 2010)

*new posts link*

is it missing or is it to be added soon as i cannot find it, was a very handy option.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 8, 2010)

It is at the top left of the page in the dark blue band under FORUMS.

John


----------



## davids duetto (Sep 8, 2010)

now found it had to click whats new to be able to view the bar that has these options.
but new posts brings up umpteen pages not new posts from last visit.

also a new post i sent earlier fails to appear is there a lag for new posts appearing.

must say i did like the older set up much better, not liking this one at all, is it temp to see how it goes.


----------



## chilly (Sep 8, 2010)

it's a thumbs up from me!
Well done Phil, keep up the great work.


----------



## lisa01633 (Sep 8, 2010)

as i've not been a full member very long i was still getting used to my new facilities as a full member .... i personally think that phil is doing a brill job in keeping the site going as well as changing things as he goes along ... he could have just closed the site and started from scratch 
i don't really like change but it has to happen .. like everyone else i am trying to re-organise my brain (cell) to fit with the new design ... don't think the smilies are as good as the previous programme but i bet there are things i haven't yet noticed that will be better than previous 

I for one phil are with you ..especially as the arcade is back hehe

oh one question .. are we having the blogs back


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 8, 2010)

Change is a bit difficult for some to handle but eventually when the last manufacturer of button-up shoes goes broke, there is no choice but to learn how to tie shoelaces.

Takes a while but most can soon do it with their eyes closed.


Forums are a bit the same. This format will grow on you and soon the old one will seem old-fashioned and cluttered. Anyway, it's the messages that matter, not the format.


----------



## hobbit (Sep 8, 2010)

*Changes*

Keep up the good work,Phil.As an old fart I find keeping up with changes keeps my 
old brain working,not vegetating.Onwards and upwards!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the clean, open design. The only issue I have is that I find the text harder to read...it's me old eyes playin up. I've upped a zoom level though and that helps.

Thanks for burning the midnight oil on our behalf, Phil!


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Sep 8, 2010)

bodgerndog said:


> I like the clean, open design. The only issue I have is that I find the text harder to read...it's me old eyes playin up. I've upped a zoom level though and that helps.
> 
> Thanks for burning the midnight oil on our behalf, Phil!




Now I think the text is easyer to read? 

It will be like the BBC news website, didn't like at first by after a few weeks I can't remember what the old looked like.

Thankyou Phil.


----------



## jogguk (Sep 9, 2010)

I must be a thick Taffy  Cos I can't see the king's new clothes.

I'm as patient as the next guy and don't mind waiting for new improved features, but can we have simple basic navigation working first please.

Please fix the home button (little house icon) to give a list of posts in chronological order like it did before. 

john


----------



## Admin (Sep 9, 2010)

jogguk said:


> I must be a thick Taffy  Cos I can't see the king's new clothes.
> 
> I'm as patient as the next guy and don't mind waiting for new improved features, but can we have simple basic navigation working first please.
> 
> ...


 
On the navigation bar it says "home" "forums" "whats new?" if you click whats new, you will get a list of the new posts in chronological order.

Phil


----------



## jogguk (Sep 9, 2010)

View attachment 1681View attachment 1681View attachment 1681


Phil said:


> On the navigation bar it says "home" "forums" "whats new?" if you click whats new, you will get a list of the new posts in chronological order.
> 
> Phil



Not quite the same thing.   I do: advanced search > all posts > yesterday > to now >date order. It is the only way to get posts you just replied to to show up. Others have mentioned  as well that you can't see the posts just replied to.

Likie the  new picture upload bits


PS  I get this when clicking the home iconView attachment 1681

John


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 9, 2010)

jogguk said:


> View attachment 1681View attachment 1681View attachment 1681
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi John - are you using the "other bookmarks" on your toolbar (top right) to access the wildcamping site - if so you need to replace the folder within with the new home page one then all will be ok.


----------



## Admin (Sep 9, 2010)

TrottersIndependentTrader said:


> I accept that Phil has not finished the update and change is inevitable but from one person thats been in the business for longer than I can remember to another, why did you not install the 'new' script (connected to existing db) and theme and all plugins in a different location and then switch it to live once complete. You could have had a few beta testers etc



The existing database will not work with vb4 and required extensive modifications to the database by the upgrade scripts.(meaning your suggestion is impossible). This site is fully functional it is just different to the old site. 



> ALL web designers and programmers know not to go live on an active site until it's all installed and tested.



This package has been tested by jelsoft who wrote it, they are the market leader and beta tested it for months. In fact i did not install the first release this is the sixth release.


----------



## Admin (Sep 9, 2010)

jogguk said:


> View attachment 1681View attachment 1681View attachment 1681
> 
> Not quite the same thing.   I do: advanced search > all posts > yesterday > to now >date order. It is the only way to get posts you just replied to to show up. Others have mentioned  as well that you can't see the posts just replied to.
> 
> ...


 

Which home icon?


----------



## jogguk (Sep 9, 2010)

Phil said:


> Which home icon?



Well, It used to be the first Home page when  first accessing the site  soon as I put in my log in password. Or when hitting the "house icon" when logged on and browsing anywhere else on the site.


Today things are a bit different. The little "house icon" works fab I get the /index page with the most recent posts. what I wanted 

However, when in forums I see a new home button on the button bar (never seen this before) but clicking it brings up and error. it is not directing to the index page.  The info on my bottom IE window says it is directing to forums (which I'm already in).

john


----------



## jogguk (Sep 9, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi John - are you using the "other bookmarks" on your toolbar (top right) to access the wildcamping site - if so you need to replace the folder within with the new home page one then all will be ok.



Not using Firfox, but get what you mean Yes, did try changing my favourite shortcut (bookmark) and clearing cookies. The old was:www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/index.php. new shortcut is www.wildcamping.co.uk/. 

Both now actually work without the warning message, atthough there is a bit of a auto redirect going on. I never seen (on the upgraded site) the "Home" buttom just the house icon and that would take me back to the warning message too.

Phill has been busy and the index page works now

john


----------



## vera (Sep 9, 2010)

*New Site*

Still learning my way round the new site, and like anything it will take time.
Thanks Phil for all your hard work.
Long may it continue
Sue


----------



## glencairn (Sep 10, 2010)

*Good job and thanks.*

Yep the home button is bringing up "Not valid", but the new clean look is an improvement, the forum page was a bit overcrowded on the old version. Thanks Phil for your hard work on members behalf.


----------



## locksmith (Sep 10, 2010)

*I like it.*

I think this is great and have found it easy to use.

Thanks Phil


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 10, 2010)

locksmith said:


> I think this is great and have found it easy to use.
> 
> Thanks Phil



Me too

Thanks Phil


----------



## lisa01633 (Sep 10, 2010)

For Phil

the big home link button takes me to a non site basically ... the little house button works 

i have noticed when the big home button links it comes up as http:///www instead of http://www ... hope i helped save you time looking for the problem unless it's just me that's getting it lol

thanks keep up the good work and sorry for beating you in some of the games 

of to devon now see you all monday


----------



## theteapackets (Sep 11, 2010)

*Hover facility*

Hiya, new to this site so not too much of a change - however, what I really did prefer about the old site is how you could hover ofer a thread title and see the gist of what it was about.

Edited 10 mins later - I'll just shut up and go away .... hovering now working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slowhand (Sep 12, 2010)

lisa01633 said:


> For Phil
> 
> sorry for beating you in some of the games
> 
> of to devon now see you all monday


 
 Yes, I've noticed the girls are wopping all the blokes that are allowed to play, I'm luvvin it.lol


----------



## foxyscot (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry old chap but we do not like the new look, this is  supposed to be a fun forum,
looks like its run by big brother ! !


----------



## Admin (Sep 12, 2010)

I have not finished the updates yet, I an trying to do about 5 hours per day. 

If anyone has any problems or feels that features are now missing please contact me.


----------



## Nolly (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi.
Just logged on after returning from a few days fishing. A little surprised on seeing the new look, but knew it was coming. Posted a new thread, it seems to work so I'm happy.
Looks like while I was relaxing dangling a line you've been really busy.
Thumbs up Nolly.


----------



## G4GMO (Sep 12, 2010)

*New layout*

Well I have said before that you can't please all of the people all of the time. 

I can't really complain as I don't pay a subscription but I absolutely hate the new layout. 

Whatever happened to 'if it aint broke don't fix it'?


----------



## Admin (Sep 12, 2010)

G4GMO said:


> Well I have said before that you can't please all of the people all of the time.
> 
> I can't really complain as I don't pay a subscription but I absolutely hate the new layout.
> 
> Whatever happened to 'if it aint broke don't fix it'?



The old forum software we used is being phased out, so to ensure the security of the site we had to upgrade to the new system. The layout of the old version and this one are the default styles of the software. I am working to make it as user friendly as possible.


----------



## Jules and Jack (Sep 13, 2010)

G4GMO said:


> Well I have said before that you can't please all of the people all of the time.
> 
> I can't really complain as I don't pay a subscription but I absolutely hate the new layout.
> 
> Whatever happened to 'if it aint broke don't fix it'?


 
I have paid my subscription and have to agree.

Suppose I will get used to it but much preferred the old layout.


----------



## G4GMO (Sep 13, 2010)

Phil said:


> The old forum software we used is being phased out, so to ensure the security of the site we had to upgrade to the new system. The layout of the old version and this one are the default styles of the software. I am working to make it as user friendly as possible.


 
I imagined that was the reason and my quote was really aimed at the software producers who seem to think all changes are for the better. I expect soon you will have it running to most people's satifaction and I will probably get used to the layout, even if I still hate it. Good luck sorting it out.


----------

